# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  С чего начинается дрессировка

## Asunta

Здравствуйте !
С интересом, с недавнего времени, читаю ваш форум. Я новичок в ИПО, да и в дрессировке, вообщем, тоже. У меня есть вопросы и посоветовали почитать этот форум, но конкретные ответы я не нашла (пока ), хотя подобные темы уже есть.
Я бы хотела узнать о существующих практических методах, приемах для :
а) повышения авторитета хозяина/проводника ;
б) развития социального инстинкта ;
в) повышения мотивации к работе. 
Хочется знать больше о том " с чего начинается Родина "  :Ab: 
Понимаю, что вопросы объемные, но хотя бы в тезисной форме ( для начала ).

----------


## Asunta

С интересом прочитаю любую информацию по данным вопросам )))

----------


## barrbosa

Дресеровка начинаеться уже с выбора щенка
Автаритет хозяина зависит от самого хозяина  нужно уметь держать баланс между черным и белым или кнутом и пряником и конкректно дать ему понять кто есть кто
Если взять мой примет 
То я кормил щенка из рта как срыгивают пищу мамы и рычал и переворачивал на спину когда он что то делает не так Так как делают важаки в стаи
В прочем об этом можно говорить много
Повозможности боьше играть щенком чтоб ему было интересно только свами и нескем больше 
Что косаеться мотивации и выроботки инстиктов тут всё зависит от щенка 
Если щенок не хочет ни есть ни играть то ни чего сдесь ни зделаеш
По этому я и говорю Вся дресеровка начинаеться с выбора щенка

----------


## Asunta

Щенок уже есть, 14 месяцев от роду  :Ap:  Обожает повеселится, особенно пожрать  :Ag:  
Вообщем, я очень много сделала ошибок в воспитании. Хочется узнать как надо правильно, чтобы  в будущем ,  с другими щенками, их не повторять, а так же улучшить "работу" с этой собакой.
(я ,конечно, кое-что и сама поняла, но хотелось бы знать больше )

----------


## Lynx

> Я бы хотела узнать о существующих практических методах, приемах для :
> а) повышения авторитета хозяина/проводника ;
> б) развития социального инстинкта ;
> в) повышения мотивации к работе.


Хотелось бы поинтересоваться на счет пункта 1: а что, есть предпосылки, что авторитет хозяина низок и его надо повышать?

----------


## Asunta

> Хотелось бы поинтересоваться на счет пункта 1: а что, есть предпосылки, что авторитет хозяина низок и его надо повышать?


не без того (((... конечно, без крайностей типа покусов...но ощущение , что я для неё не авторитет присутствует... Ну, например, даже в быту,  старшая собака ведет себя подчинено, всегда прибегает "поздороваться", а эта "крыса " как бы сама по себе  :Ao: ...Или например, описанная здесь, поза покровительства  - она никогда не виляет хвостом, хотя последнее время бывает, что сама подбегает и прижимается )))...Сейчас вообще лучше, в детстве это был  алис капут ,в 5 -7 мес. со стороны и не сказать что это моя собака - её интересовало всё, кроме меня...
( но это и понятно, круглосуточная жизнь в вольере не способствует установлению контакта, у меня на тот момент была сильная загруженность ((( , плюс много чего ей позволяла, боялась "задавить" - сказалась то что первая собака - Шоу , с весьма нежной психикой...)

----------


## barrbosa

14 Уже было становление отношений теперь нужно видеть что из себя представляет эта сабака и как она к вам относиться с Шоу сабакой практически мало что возможно но кое что можно 
без опытного инструктора ни чего не получиться
Их психика не позволит добиться больших результатов 
Так для своего удавольствия

----------


## barrbosa

> Щенок уже есть, 14 месяцев от роду  Обожает повеселится, особенно пожрать  
> Вообщем, я очень много сделала ошибок в воспитании. Хочется узнать как надо правильно, чтобы  в будущем ,  с другими щенками, их не повторять, а так же улучшить "работу" с этой собакой.
> (я ,конечно, кое-что и сама поняла, но хотелось бы знать больше )


Берите рабочую сабаку и начинайте под присмотром опытного инструктора если вам нужен результат в ИПО

----------


## Asunta

> 14 Уже было становление отношений теперь нужно видеть что из себя представляет эта сабака


Я это понимаю, но с удовольствием бы прочитала бы инфо и о щенках и о взрослых, хотя бы в общем  :Ab:

----------


## Asunta

> Берите рабочую сабаку и начинайте под присмотром опытного инструктора если вам нужен результат в ИПО


Я, наверное, непонятно написала. Я про Рабочую и пишу,  ))) с пищевым и игровым инстинктами все нормально ( а первая - у меня -Шоу ).
Инструктора я нашла, который мне очень помогает, без него я бы вообще не знала бы что делать  :0317: 
но к сожалению общаюсь с ним больше через инет  :Ac:  (у нас в городе нет инструкторов по ИПО... так как оно никому не нужно, я ездила на пару семинаров и людям предлагала вместе поехать - никому не надо  )

----------


## Света

> Я, наверное, непонятно написала. Я про Рабочую и пишу,  ))) с пищевым и игровым инстинктами все нормально ( а первая - у меня -Шоу ).
> Инструктора я нашла, который мне очень помогает, без него я бы вообще не знала бы что делать 
> но к сожалению общаюсь с ним больше через инет  (у нас в городе нет инструкторов по ИПО... так как оно никому не нужно, я ездила на пару семинаров и людям предлагала вместе поехать - никому не надо  )


А Вы   где живёте?

----------


## Asunta

Украина. Луганск .
(есть 1- 2 человека которые типа инструкторы, но я лично не видела подготовленной ими собаки на соревнованиях... ни их самих на каких-то семинарах...)
Если честно уже серьезно подумываю перебраться жить ближе к инструктору (на время ) ))) так как время идет а толку нету.

----------


## Asunta

Tatjana, можно у Вас спросить  :Ax:   как вы налаживаете контакт с чужими собаками ?

----------


## maugli77

> Tatjana, можно у Вас спросить   как вы налаживаете контакт с чужими собаками ?


извините за то, что влезаю в разговор, но если позволите поучавствовать - я присоединюсь. *Asunta* как не странно, найти контакт с чужой собакой не так сложно как кажется. Например даже если хозяин играет со своей собакой - это не значит, что собаку такая игра устраивает на 100%, а как мне кажется игра дает серьёзные шансы на налаживание контакта. У меня была клиентка у которой пёс просто обажал прыгать, скакать, играть разными предметами со своей хозяйкой, но такая игра очень быстро надоедала собаке и собака теряла интерес не только к игре, но и к самой *хозяйке* причем то время на протяжении которого игра была собаке интересна - собака превращала это время в полностью контролируемое ей самой т.е. хозяйка могла только играть и всё. Такая игра к контакту и взаимопониманию не приведет - на мой взгляд во всяком случае.  Для меня налаживание контакта с этой собакой заключалось в том, что бы сделать игру не тупо безконтрольной беготней, а чем-то что давало собаке шанс получить удовольствие от игры. Например почему бы не поиграть если собака заслужила игрушку правильно выполненной командой?! Поиграли - всё стоп, тишина, прекратили игру - почему, я так сказал! И собака не просто уже носится как умолешенная, а ждет и пытается заслужить игру и после игры (заметьте заслуженной игры) собака прекращает игру по желанию проводника (хозяина), а не по своему собственному. На мой взгляд контакт с собакой - это очень многогранное понятие. 
*Tatjana* заранее прошу прощение   за то, что влез в вопрос адресованный для Вас.  :Ax: 
*Asunta* контакт с каждой собакой нужно искать по своему - просто сказать "как" я думаю не совсем возможно - ну это моё мнение.

----------


## Asunta

> контакт с каждой собакой нужно искать по своему - просто сказать "как" я думаю не совсем возможно


наверное, Вы правы   :Ax:  мои вопросы слишком сложны...
( кстати, с чужими собаками я сильно не "заморачиваюсь " поэтому наверное и получается )))...а вот со своей (((

----------


## maugli77

> мои вопросы слишком сложны...


Ну я бы небыл так категоричен. Возможно они сложны для меня  :Ap: 
Например можно спросить"какие варианты налаживания контакта Вы используете" лил "какие методы"
Если у Вас есть какая либо проблема - опишите её подробно. А пользователи уже будут смотреть смогут помочь решить проблему или нет.

----------


## Lynx

Где-то недалеко от Вас Чупринка есть, у нее очень неплохие выступления.

----------


## Asunta

> Где-то недалеко от Вас Чупринка есть, у нее очень неплохие выступления.


Спасибо за совет )))
Но вопросы остаются открытыми  :Ah:

----------


## maugli77

> Но вопросы остаются открытыми


*Так сформулируйте вопрос чётко и ясно!* Для ответа на вопрос нужно знать суть проблемы!

----------


## Asunta

> *Так сформулируйте вопрос чётко и ясно!* Для ответа на вопрос нужно знать суть проблемы!


мои вопросы сформулированы в первом посте  :Ah: ...

----------


## maugli77

> Я бы хотела узнать о существующих практических методах, приемах для :
> а) повышения авторитета хозяина/проводника ;
> б) развития социального инстинкта ;
> в) повышения мотивации к работе.


а) а зачем повышать Ваш авторитет перед собакой? Чем проявляется отсутствие авторитета? Или недостаточность?
б) http://dogcity.ru/dress/podrobnee/dr...a_dressirovka/
в) повышение мотивации должно быть основано на природных инстинктах собаки - Вашей собаки. 
Что такое мотивация?



> Мотива́ция (от lat. «movere») — побуждение к действию;  *ВИКИПЕДИЯ*


т.е проще говоря - это то, что побуждает собаку выполнять какие-то рабочие моменты и знать, что за выполненную работу она получит что либо. Ну например почему бы не использовать игру в качестве мотива? Или если собака пищевик то лакомсвто. Выполненная работа должна осоциироваться с чем-то хорошим, приятным для собаки. Есть собаки которые работают за аппортик и доволны - им ничего не нужно. Есть которые за кусок сыра папу и маму продадут. А вобще в Ваших вопросах по пунктам, то пункты *а* и *б*  связаны очень тесно. 
Я напрмер если начинаю работать с собакой, некоторое время просто играю с ней - тупо, безсцельно играю с мячиками или игрушками на веревочке, а потом начинаю за игрушку и саму игру требовать что-то (команду).Чем не мотив? 

А вообще конечно нужно очень подробно писать по каждому вопросу: например
а) и здесь подробное  описание  сути проблемы
Например - моя собака на меня рычит! Так ответ будет простой - рычит - по зубам! Не нужно запускать.
б) и здесь тоже самое.  собака неочень комфортно чувствует себя в обществе, при большом скоплении людей. Так и ответ будет более четкий - ходите с собакой в людных местах повышайте чувство  комфорта в подобных местах - например играйте с собакой в близи детских площадок (игра в разумных приделах)
в)..
и так далее если конечно Вас интересует исключительно Ваша собака
потому, что по каждому понкту можно очень долго говорить о обсуждать их.
p.s мой первый пост в этой теме был по поводу вот этого обращения



> Tatjana, можно у Вас спросить как вы налаживаете контакт с чужими собаками ?


поэтому я и говорю постоянно - пишите подробнее! Конкретнее!!! Чётко формулируйте!!!
Дрессировка щенка начинается  с момента его покупки. И успех дрессировки заключается в первую очередь от проавильно налаженных отношений собака-хозяин. Смысл покупки собаки со щенячего возраста именно в том, что легче и проще найти общий язык со щенком, чем со взрослой собакой.
Если у Вас собака со щенячего возраста и не первая, а Вы в 14 месяцев задались такими вопросами... я думаю это несколько легкомысленно. Поскольку какие-то проблемы или моменты недопонимания проявлялись намного раньше, чем Вы о них спросили.
По Вашим вопросам у меня есть много материала, но давать ссылки на свой форум, думаю будет не совсем правильно.
При правильно построенных отношениях между хозяином с собакой работа и желание работать и есть мотивация (желание работать у нормаольной собаки в крови)

----------


## barrbosa

> наверное, Вы правы   мои вопросы слишком сложны...
> ( кстати, с чужими собаками я сильно не "заморачиваюсь " поэтому наверное и получается )))...а вот со своей (((


Скажите что конкректно вы хотите и будет ответ
Я помню вам не нравиться что собака вас не встречает как бы вас нет
Не кормите её сутки потом весь корм из рта потом опять сутки потом опять из рта Скоро она поймет кто её кормит за что и скем нужно дружить
И так же с игрушками все убрать 
Вышли на улицу и сказали сейчас мы играем но не просто играем а делаем то что я говорю и получаем игрушку
А потом всё убрать и пусть ждет вас когда вы захотите играть 
Скоро собака будет очень вас ждать потому что от вас зависит всё

----------


## Asunta

maugli77
barrbosa
СПАСИБО большое за советы )))- буду работать .
Проблемы были в 5-8 мес...а сейчас мелочи жизни )))
Просто как то пришла к выводу что знание как выучить тот или иной навык - это не главное, дело техники, а главное - это то что в первом посте....

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте,* Асунта*!



> Просто как то пришла к выводу что знание как выучить тот или иной навык - это не главное, дело техники, а главное - это то что в первом посте....


Совершенное верно, что высокий результат не возможен без:




> а) повышения авторитета хозяина/проводника ;
> б) развития социального инстинкта ;
> в) повышения мотивации к работе.


Но, к сожалению, на эти вопросы вам ответит со временем только Ваш опыт. 
Авторитет закладывается с детства. Почитайте Ясона Бадридзе о волках. Очень много можно почерпнуть из его интервью. 
В первую очередь надо знать язык тела животных. Во время игр закладывается много важных позиций, в том числе и позиция превосходства, подчинения, покровительства. Некоторая информация есть и в архиве этого форума.
Но даже читая, всё равно не научиться определённым движениям в игре. Всё надо показывать. У меня есть свой канал на ютубе wwwcanisee, там много видео, в том числе и с игрой. Только нет пояснений. 

Социальная мотивация поднимается авторитетом хозяина, который надо поднимать в первую очередь в быту, а мотивация работать повышается социальным инстинктом.) Всё взаимосвязано. 
Надо учиться у хорошего мастера) Это самое важное.

----------


## Asunta

Tatjana, спасибо !  :Ax: 
одна из основных моих ошибок - это вольер - боялась за неё, было такое что старшая (она как раз то на свободе ) сильно порвала  младшую  , сейчас перевела собаку в "быт" ...
короче говоря учусь вместе с собакой...

----------

